# Star's Beagle Babies



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Star had a fast easy delivery. Saturday evening she gave birth to 4 girls, 1 boy, and sadly one still-born. They are tri-color, ranged between 9.5 and 12 ounces. They all latched on and nursed immediately. They are active and vocal when they have some frustration. We are enamored. I'll post more pics as they progress. Lola and Katy Perry were downstairs when Star had her babies and were very interested in what was going on upstairs. Go Star Go!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Star looks a lot like my childhood beagle bitch. She is a very happy looking mama. Too bad about the still born pup, but I wish nothing but thriving days for everyone else.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Sorry about the one pup you lost - but the others look so cute - you can see their plump bellies as they nurse. Star looks very relaxed and contented.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Star looks like a great mama dog. Keep us up to date on these puppies - it will be fun to see them develop.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! They are so tiny and adorable. Star looks like she’s got this mommy stuff all figured out. Congratulations!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Star is a beautifully content looking Mama. I am so happy that her delivery went well and that the babies are thriving. You all are in for a very busy and fun couple of months.

My first dog, when I was 5 yrs old was a beagle named Nippy. I will always have a soft spot for beagles.

Enjoy those babies, and congratulations to all.

Aunt Cathy and Cousin Poppy


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! The pups look beautiful.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

I love the pics of Star and her babies - Keep us posted as the pups are out and about.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful litter! Good mama, Star!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! Star looks pretty relaxed for a 1st time Mom! What fun your house is going to be watching those cuties grow! Hope we get to watch!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Congratulations!
I am newer here. My dad and stepmom have beagles and I just went to Beagle Day at their breeder’s this past weekend. About 30 beagles and their owners having a blast. Sage, my standard, didn’t quite know what to do! They were all running around in little packs
Cute cute puppies!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Aww Congratulations on your arrivals. Wishing them a happy life.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations on a gorgeous litter! Please keep posting about these babies here. I have loved keeping up on Star’s glamorous life and I can’t wait to see what the future holds for these babies!


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats! What a beautiful litter!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Time for new pictures of Star's litter!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations!! They are precious, and we need more pics, please .


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I do not think there is any cuter puppy on earth than a Beagle pup. Cannot wait to see them at about six weeks old. SQUEEEEEE!


----------

